# Firefox favorites Q



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

All of a sudden IE stopped working on my Paypal account, and after an hour on tech support with PP, it was suggested I download Firefox as Chrome also doesn't work well with PP -- will access the account but not print postage labels. 

When I downloaded FF, I checked the box to transfer my favourites from IE. Where do I find them? I clicked on everything under Bookmarks I can think of and can't find them. I "imported" them again, and got the message the import was successful, but still can't find them. If I can access the favorites/ bookmarks, I'll just switch to FF. I really don't want to build the entire list from scratch again. 
Thanks.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Aren't they under bookmarks?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Should be under bookmarks, however you can still use IE for everything but paypal


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Under "View" try turning different tool bars on to see if you can't find it then.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Found them! They didn't show up until after I turned off the computer and turned it back on again. Thanks for the comments and advice.


----------

